# Morning Star Report 15 and 16 Aug 05



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I had originally signed up to fish on the 16th
but the weather looked bad so I switched
my trip to the 15th. 

15 Aug Report

Got down to OC
Sunday night and checked the weather 
forecast, they were calling for 4-5'
seas with long period swells. I love
long period swells, they are about the
softest waves you will ever meet. We left
out of the marina at 0700 and headed 
out for a 2 hour steam. The first spot
we hit was a wreck. I got out my 
green crabs and started fishing for 
togs. They were there. Quickly caught
my MS boat limit (3 fish over 16") and 
started doing some catch and release
after that. Then we moved to some
live coral spots and the toggies were
not home. We did catch some flounder
at the last spot. I think that the boat
had around 15 keepers. For the day I 
ended up with 2 nice togs, 2 flounders 
and about a dozen seabass. 

16 Aug Report

The forecast for the 16th was looking 
almost exactly like the one we had on
Monday. That was the Long Range
trip that I wanted to go on in the first
place. Called the wife and got a 
kitchen pass to stay in OC another day
and fish. (Had to give up another trip
though, would have been too much money
on fishing trips in a 2 week period -- Sorry 
Nick, that was the trip on the 24th).

Got to the boat on Tuesday morning
around 0515 and got caught up with 
Anthony. We pulled out of the marina
at about 0615 (we were waiting for 
3 guys that did not show). Monty has 
made a few changes in his Long Range 
trips, he now calls them Long "Day" trips. 
Turns out that instead of steaming out 
for 3 or 4 hrs, he can steam out to his 
2hr/20 mile spots and catch more fish 
due to the extended time. I love this 
change cuz now your fishing time has 
just increased by 2+ hrs plus you are 
not betting the day against one wreck 
that may or may not be loaded with fish. 
First spot we hit was fairly deep 125' and 
it was a piece of live bottom. Unlike the
piece from Monday, there were some tog
in this spot. I caught 4 keepers and sent
2 back with tags in them. The ones
that I kept were around 9 pounds and 
5 pounds. This was one of the best
trips for large seabass I have seen this
year. The quality was just outstanding
with very few throwbacks. Got back in 
at 4:15. Great trips.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Great report T. I like the "extended day" concept. Sorry I won't see you on Wednesday but I would have done the same thing with a wx report like that. Hope to do as well a you. That 9# tog had to feel good. I'm taking grenn crabs this time also. Were you rigging any different for the flounder? Two keepers for the dinner table would be great. Since I'm on vacation in OC that week I'm limiting what I keep. 2 flounder, 2 tog, and 6 sea bass will be fine for 2 meals. Do the mates have a cooler for donated fish? I hope Anthony is mating Wednesday.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The only place I have found in OC with
crabs has been Ake's marina. They open
at 5am so I just get them the morning
of the trip. ( I always check the day 
before to see if they have any though) 
For donated fish, the mates will usually 
give them to whoever is having a bad 
day at the rail. Monty will want to tag 
and release any togs that you do not 
want. P.S. I left with 2 flounder but 
they were caught by Tucker. 
(being a good tipper has it's
rewards!)  

They were using a standard top and 
bottom rig for the flounder. Monty 
has sand eels on the boat for them
also. The best bait has been sea robin
strips. If anybody catches one and does
not want it, snatch it up quick! When 
you go to Ake's buy some of those larger
size squid bodies (no legs) they have 
frozen and make real long strip bait, 
they caught flounder also. They would 
throw the bait out away from the boat 
and jig it back with a 3 jig then 
pause/settle action.

There is another new mate on the MS,
his name is Tom. Tucker seems to be
the head mate and works everyday while
the other guys rotate.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the info T. Where is Ake's Marina?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Ake's Marina is really close to the MS.
It is right across from Sunset Marina 
where Monty kept his boat for a while.

As you leave OC on rt 50, you will cross
over the 50 bridge and then come to
the first intersection (the one you turn
left at to get to the OC Fishing Center 
and the Morning Star) you will go through
that intersection and then you need to
get into the left hand turn lane. On your
left hand side you will see Delmarva
sports center and the goose creek 
gas station and mini mart. Make left
turn at that (2nd) intersection. You will
drive down that road for about 2 min and
you will come to a 4 way intersection. On
your right you will see a little bait and 
tackle sign/shop....on your left there 
will be a big lot full of boats in storage
or repair. Turn left at this intersection.
Drive down for about a min, you should
see charter boats in slip on your right
hand side. You will pass some kind of
bar and grill on your right hand side which
is sitting way off the ground on stilts.
Right after that you will see Ake's marina
on the right hand side. It has a gravel
parking lot. Be warned, they have some
of the best fishing tackle around.

Here is the number: 421-213-0421. They
also sell small bags of block ice which last
waaaay longer than the small cubes.

P.S. If they are sold out then the only 
other places I know of are Old Inlet
and Perms and Worms in DE.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks again T, I shouldn't have any problem finding it. Old Inlet is where I was originally going so between the two I should be able to get green crabs.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Another FYI, 

If you want to buy the freshest seafood
around, there is a seafood market back
there that the locals shop at. Instead of 
making a left at that last intersection,
go though it and the road will curve
around to the left. The water and 
boats will be on your left hand side now.
As you get close to the water you
will see it on your left hand side. It
is called Martins's Seafood. They get
most of their catch right off the 
commercial boats on your right hand 
side.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK, I know where Martin's is located. I've known the owner Billy Martin since the early 70's but haven't seen him in yrs. I remember when he took over the business from his dad.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*great report*

Thanks for the report. Glad you got on the fish.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Catfish 
I think It is Bill Isaac you may be talking about 
with Martin's.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I love them long period swells thay are about the softest waves you;ll ever meet  been told they;ll rock ya ta sleep  good report n keep,m coming


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

oldsalt said:


> Catfish
> I think It is Bill Isaac you may be talking about
> with Martin's.


You're right, its Billy Isaac. Don't know why I said Martin. He used to live in Lochern off Liberty Rd. back in the late 60's and early 70's. Same guy right?


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

You're right, its Billy Isaac. Don't know why I said Martin. He used to live in Lochern off Liberty Rd. back in the late 60's and early 70's. Same guy right?

Catman
I went to school with Bill and lived couple houses from him. Guess I'll have to hook up with you one day we might know each other.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

oldsalt said:


> You're right, its Billy Isaac. Don't know why I said Martin. He used to live in Lochern off Liberty Rd. back in the late 60's and early 70's. Same guy right?
> 
> Catman
> I went to school with Bill and lived couple houses from him. Guess I'll have to hook up with you one day we might know each other.


Thinking back now wasn't Martin Seafood from his wife's side of the family or maybe his mother? Been so long but I do remember his wife was a cute little blonde.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Catman 
Martin's was mother's side she also lived on Liberty Road by the beltway but the beltway was not there then. Boy I must be getting old guess that is where I got the name 
cute little blonde is Stevie


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Oldsalt..Ohhhh yea, Stevie, now it's all coming back.  You may be old but you'll never catch me.  That area was part of my stompin' grounds back in the late 50's and early 60's.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Catfish 
Ever hang at Milford Mill Pool??? My Mother use to mgnt in the 50's I left 57 for the USN came back 61


----------

